# Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

http://www.wissen.swr.de/ta/begleit/ta060924.htm
(selten einen so faszinierend,lebendigen und klar verständlichen 
Vortrag gesehen/gehört, in der Teleakademie als Vortrag gesendet ) 
http://www.vwl.uni-freiburg.de/fakultaet/fiwiI/page/files/extra/raffel/cvraffel.htm
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernd_Raffelhüschen
http://www.competence-site.de/cc/experten.nsf/experte/R1602_Bernd_Raffelhüschen


dieses Gespräch/Vortrag  fiel mir beim  Gesundbeteartikel des Spiegel wieder ein
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,443787,00.html


> Schluss mit dem Methusalem-Spuk



auch der Spiegel hatte ihn mal interviewt aber wohl in der Euphorie  verdrängt 
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,398752,00.html


----------



## drboe (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

Hm, der Versicherungsvertreter Raffelhüschen ist so ziemlich einer der letzten, dem ich etwas abkaufe. Der gehört für mich zu den großen Einflüsterern, die ohne politisches Mandat knallharte Interessenpolitik machen.

http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&parent=5&idcat=54&idart=1509
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?idart=210
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&parent=5&idcat=56&idart=1665
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&parent=2&idcat=5&idart=1961
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&parent=5&idcat=39&idart=978

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

Googeln mit den Namen der Betreiber  der Seite und der Werdegang  läßt auch 
nicht gerade auf lobbyismusfreies  Denken schließen, trotz des hehren Mottos 
"Intitiative zur Verbesserung der Qualität politischer Meinungsbildung e.V."
http://www.nachdenkseiten.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=15
( Die Trefferausbeute ist ohnehin recht dünn, Wiederholungen abgerechnet) 

Mich interessiert nicht,  ob jemand angeblich oder tatsächlich  einer  "Richtung" 
angehört, sondern ob mir das, was er zu einem Thema sagt, plausibel erscheint. 
Soviel Freiheit muß sein, nicht in vorgefaßten Schubladen zu denken.

Alles pauschal zu verdammen und mit der Fragestellung erst gar nicht auseinandersetzen 
 ist immer der einfachste Weg


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mich interessiert nicht,  ob jemand angeblich oder tatsächlich  einer  "Richtung"
> angehört, sondern ob mir das, was er zu einem Thema sagt, plausibel erscheint.


Das ist ein gewiß vernünftiger Ansatz. Eben deshalb sollte man aber einen Plausibilitätscheck machen. Nur, weil einer eingängig zu berichten weiß, muss das, was er verbreitet nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen. Andernfalls würde die Erde immer noch als Scheibe und als Zentrum der Welt angesehen, wäre ca. 4.000 Jahre alt und die Saurier hätte es nie gegeben.



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Soviel Freiheit muß sein, nicht in vorgefaßten Schubladen zu denken.


Ist diese, an sich völlig richtige Feststellung, in diesem Zusammenhang als Vorwurf zu werten? Für den Fall das: Wie kommst Du darauf, dass eine andere Ansicht (als Deine) zu Person, Motiven, Ansichten und Legitimation des Prof. B. Raffelhüschen einer Schublade entspringt? Wäre Deine Schublade größer oder kleiner als meine?



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Alles pauschal zu verdammen und mit der Fragestellung erst gar nicht auseinandersetzen  ist immer der einfachste Weg


Ich habe das Gefühl, Du wirst hier Deinen eigenen, von mir durchaus geschätzten Maßstäben nicht gerecht. Wenn ich feststelle, dass jemand weit weg von objektiven Tatsachen Behauptungen kolportiert oder ich von dritter Seite völlig konträre Informationen erhalte, dann halte ich es für notwendig, sich mit der Frage zu befassen, warum dieser Jemand und sein Kontrahent bestimmte Äußerungen machen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und man kann mit leichter Mühe feststellen, dass Raffelhüschen auf der Payroll der Versicherungsbranche steht, so dass nicht gerade wundert, dass er deren Lieder trällert. Wobei er aus guten Gründen sorgfälig vermeidet, dass dieser Interessenskonflikt bekannt wird. Weil er nämlich weiß, dass diese Interessenskollision in der wissenschaftlichen und politischen Debatte langfristig "tödlich" ist, auch wenn sie im neoliberal geprägten Deutschland der letzten Jahrzehnte leider den Mainstream verkörpert. Selbstverständlich wird damit nicht das völlige Gegenteil von Raffelhüschens Positionen und Äußerungen zur Wahrheit oder die Gegenposition zu seinen Thesen besser begründet. Aber es relativiert doch den Tatsachengehalt und die Relevanz von Raffelhüschens Äußerungen erheblich. Ich kann in meiner Betrachtung und Vorgehensweise weder Schubladen noch pauschales Verdammen oder Verweigerung der Auseinandersetzung erkennen. Im Gegenteil!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

Das Thema des Threads heißt " Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten"


----------



## drboe (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das Thema des Threads heißt " Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten"


Willst Du den Schulmeister geben? Mehr als Deine Zustimmung für einen Artikel inkl. Quellenhinweis artikulierst Du zum Thema doch bisher nicht. Auf den Hinweis, dass man die dort gemachten Äußerungen auch im Licht der Person des Interviewten sehen sollte, weil da wieder kein Hinweis auf Raffelhüschens Interessenkollision steht, reagierst Du mit Sprüchen von "pauschaler Verdamnis" und "Schubladen". 

Also: Butter bei die Fisch: die Prognosen des Herrn R. für das Jahr 2040 sind ernst zu nehmen? Die Geburt von mehr Kindern der 30-50 Jährigen hätte heutige Probleme des Gesundheitssystems verhindert und würde das künftig auch tun? Du kannst belegen, dass in Deutschland mehr für Reisen und Autos ausgegeben wird, als für Gesundheit? Wenn es so wäre: Du hälst das für falsch und 18 Prozent für angemessen? Die "heutigen geburtenstarken Jahrgänge" - welche Altersjahrgänge mögen dies übrigens sein? - sind "Zechpreller" des Gesundheitssystems? Zwischen Löhnen und Krankheit besteht eine Kopplung? Und die muss warum doch gleich beseitigt werden?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

Tja, ich würde fragen: Wieso können wir uns immer weniger Sozialstaat 
angesichts eines Spitzensteuersatzes von 47,475% (2007) und angesichts 
steigender Steuereinnahmen leisten?

Wo fließt denn mein sauer verdientes Geld hin?

Wofür ist denn der Staat noch da trotz der enormen Abgaben, die ich
an ihn leiste? Was bekomme ich eigentlich von ihm, außer gewerberechtliche
Schikanen und Pauschalverdächtigungen? 

"Die Bürger müssen mehr Eigenverantwortung wagen!"
"Lasst uns die Flugsicherung verkaufen!"

Komisch komisch, immer weniger Staat (an den Stellen, an denen er es so will)
für immer mehr Steuereinnahmen.

Dubios!

Bei einer Spitzensteuerlast von guten 47% wäre ich als Hartz IVler doch auch
nur der Depp und habe verloren! Dann will ich lieber garkeine Unterstützung 
und dafür dann auch nur eine Steuerlast von 20%.  Damit wird man die Poliziei
doch zahlen können. Die pfeift doch heute schon aus dem letzten Loch.
Und für was ausser Polizei muß ich Steuern zahlen?

Für die Straßenerhaltung? Nö-> Mineralöl/KFZ-Steuer
Elektrizität, Bahn, Banken, Post, Wasser, Telekom: alles überwiegend privatisiert.
Medizinversorgung (HUST!) ? Nö, Krankenkassen!


----------



## jupp11 (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80127


> A.  verriet auf Nachfrage des Gerichts im Gegensatz zu den übrigen fünf
> Angeklagten sein Einkommen: Einschließlich der Einkünfte aus Vermögen seien
> es 15 bis 20 Millionen Euro im Jahr.


Der hat bestimmt kein Problem mit der Altersversorgung.


----------



## drboe (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80127
> 
> Der hat bestimmt kein Problem mit der Altersversorgung.


Auch wenn ich bezweifle, dass A.s Arbeit den genannten jährlichen Betrag wert ist, bin ich nicht neidisch. Geld allein soll ja nicht glücklich machen und genug hat man wohl sehr weit unterhalb des Betrages. Inzwischen dürfte A. ein Vermögen angehäuft haben, dass auch bei Kaufräuschen im Leben kaum auszugeben ist. Die Erben werden sich also freuen.

Da aktuell die sicher nicht letzte "Gesundheitsreform" Thema ist, ein wenig Statistik.  Unter http://www.sozialpolitik-aktuell.de/grafik_aktuell.shtml findet man u. a. die Entwicklung der Kosten des Gesundheitswesens (Bild unter http://www.sozialpolitik-aktuell.de/bilder/VI/abb/abbVI11klein.gif ). Dazu ein Zitat:


> In Deutschland ist, wie in den meisten anderen Industriestaaten auch, ein kontinuierlicher Anstieg der Gesundheitsausgaben zu beobachten. Im hier abgebildeten Zeitraum von 1995 bis 2004 ist eine Zunahme um 47,5 Mrd. Euro zu beobachten, das Ausgabenvolumen hat sich seit 1995 demnach um gut ein Viertel (25,5%) erhöht.
> Nicht selten ist in diesem Zusammenhang von einer „Explosion“ der Kosten für das Gesundheitswesen die Rede. Zur Beantwortung der Frage, ob die Kosten für das Gesundheitssystem außer Kontrolle geraten sind und der Zuwachs bedrohliche Maße angenommen hat, ist es sinnvoll, diese mit der gesamten Wirtschaftskraft in Relation zu setzen.


Interessant an der Grafik ist, das der Anteil der Gesundheitsausgaben am BIP nahezu konstant bleibt, was ein wenig am Bild der "Explosion" kratzt, mit der die meisten sicher eine Verschiebung der Anteile verbinden. Ähnliche Grafiken z. B. für Verkehrswege, die Bundeswehr oder die Kosten der Parlamente würden mich interessieren.

Es ist sicher so, das dass Gesundheitssystem in Deutschland Schwächen hat. Ich bezweifle aber, dass wir uns eine gute Versorgung nicht leisten können. Gehören wir doch laut Focus zu den Gewinnern der Globalisierung (http://focus.msn.de/finanzen/steuern/globalisierung). Z. B. fordert das derzeitige Gesundheitssystem zum Mißbrauch geradezu heraus, weil es den Bock (Arzt) zum Gärtner macht. Angeblich wegen des Datenschutzes weiß z. B. eine Krankenkasse in Deutschland nicht, welche Kosten für welche Leistungen sie bei welchem Versicherten bezahlt hat. Dagegen ist eine private Krankenversicherung darüber natürlich bestens informiert, weil jeder Versicherte die Rechnungen vorlegen muss. Ob privat Versicherte wohl einen geringeren Anspruch auf Datenschutz haben? 

Die häufig publizierten Modellrechnungen zur Altersentwicklung und der daraus folgenden Belastungen sind merkwürdig einseitig. Die jeweils aktiv im Arbeitsleben stehende Generation zahlt ja nicht nur die Renten, sondern für jeden, der nicht arbeitet. Wenn weniger Kinder geboren werden, folglich auch für weniger junge Menschen, für weniger Kindergärten, Schulen, Lehrer, Unis usw. Natürlich kann es sein, dass dies die finanziellen Belastungen nicht völlig kompensiert. Aber es fällt auf, dass dies in der Diskussion so gut wie nie betrachtet wird. Statt dessen wird einseitig auf den drohenden  "Rentnerberg" gesehen und ein monokausaler Zusammenhang zwischen Geburten und Belastungen konstruiert. Nun werden Renten und andere Beträge des Sozialsystems aber nicht über "Nettoreproduktisonraten" der Frauen erwirtschaftet, sondern nur dann, wenn die Menschen auch Arbeit haben und damit als Einzahler in die Sozialkassen aktiv sind. Wären nun mehr Kinder in den 80er Jahren geboren worden, so fürchte ich, es würden heute wohl deutlich mehr als 50.000 Jugendliche ohne Ausbildungsplatz darstehen.

Vorhandene Probleme des Sozialsystems werden von interessierter Seite bewußt als gigantisch, als nahezu unlösbar beschrieben und die Ursache der "Misere" der Staatsnähe der entsprechenden Einrichtungen zugeschrieben. Den Beweis, dass es privat organisiert besser ginge, bleibt man aber regelmäßig schuldig. Das Trommeln wird aber immerhin verständlich, wenn man sich in die Situation z. B. privater Versicherungen versetzt. Die sehen, dass der größte Teil des "Vorsorge-Kuchens" an ihnen vorbei geht. Um davon größere Anteile in die eigenen Kassen umzulenken, muss die Politik beeinflußt werden, was seit Jahren auch nachdrücklich geschieht.

Was mich an den Diskusionen in Funk, Fernsehen, Zeitungen mit am meisten stört ist, dass sie vom Marketing immer weniger unterscheidbar werden. Man erfährt weder etwas über die Quellen der angeblichen Tatsachen noch etwas über die Auftraggeber und Interessen der jeweiligen "Fachleute". Mich persönlich macht das vor allem misstrauisch. Wobei es leider nur in Einzelfällen gelingt Behauptungen in solchen Beiträgen zu bestätigen oder zu widerlegen. Man hat da schlicht schon ein Zeitproblem. Insofern sind für mich Berichte wie http://www.wdr.de/tv/monitor/beitrag.phtml?bid=836&sid=153 erhellend, aus denen sich ein kleiner Einblick ergibt, wie hier (und vermutlich längst auch auf EU-Ebene) von Interessensgruppen Gesetze gemacht werden.

Um die Aussagen der vielfach zitierten Fachleute auch ganz praktisch zu beleuchten, zum Schluß noch ein Zitat aus einer Mail eines österreichischen Fachmanns für die sogn. Schattenwirtschaft, auf den man sich in den Redaktionen immer gern bezieht, wenn man zum Thema ein wenig Grusel erzeugen will. Er schrieb mir:



> Wir erheben Ziffern, die auf menschliche Aktivitäten beruhen. Diese sind immer unvollkommen und wenig exakt. Insbesondere die Schätzungen zur Schattenwirtschaft sind außerordentlich schwierig und mühsam. Häufig ist es frustrierend, weil man überhaupt nichts herausbekommt und mit aus diesem Grund ist auch die Kommunikation in der Öffentlichkeit so schwierig.


Ausgangspunkt des Dialogs war übrigens mein Versuch, anhand er im Hamburger Abendblatt publizierten Angaben des Professors die Auswirkungen auf Hamburg zu ermitteln und die behaupteten Milliardenverluste für die gesamte Republik zu bestätigen. Das Ergebnis der Berechnungen war etwas verblüffend aber nicht gänzlich unerwartet:



			
				drboe wg. HA schrieb:
			
		

> Sie verzeihen einem alten Mathematiker sicher, daß er den Faktor 3, mit dem auch bei dieser Rechnung die Milliarde verfehlt wird,  weiterhin zum Anlaß nimmt,  die Behauptung, dem Fiskus würden so jährlich "mehrere  Milliarden Euro" an Steuereinnahmen entgehen, in Frage zu stellen und bei der Kritik an den Machern des Blattes zu bleiben.



M. Boettcher


----------



## Keynesopfer (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

http://www.john-maynard-keynes.de/


> Die meisten Industriestaaten erleben seit mindestens 20 Jahren eine dauerhaft hohe Arbeitslosigkeit bei schwachem Wirtschafts*wachstum, und - wie schon in der Weltwirt*schafts*krise ab 1929 - ertönt der Ruf nach Lohn- und Preis*senkungen sowie nach Kürzungen bei den Sozialtransfers. Offenbar sind die damaligen Erfahrungen, die theoretischen Erkenntnisse von Keynes und die darauf aufbauende wirtschaftspolitische Botschaft weiterhin in Vergessenheit geraten. Diese besagt im Kern: Für eine Wiedergewinnung hoher Beschäftigung ist eine entsprechend hohe Güter*nachfrage erforderlich. Eine Senkung von Preisen und Löhnen ist dagegen der falsche Weg; denn die Erwartung, zusätzliches Angebot schaffe sich gemäß Say Say’schem Gesetz seine Nachfrage, ist für eine Geldwirtschaft trügerisch. Vielmehr verharrt das Wirtschaftssystem bei unzureichender Güternachfrage in einem Gleichgewicht bei Unterbeschäftigung.


----------



## drboe (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wieviel Sozialstaat können wir uns noch leisten*

Keynes und Adam Smith eint vor allem eines: sie sind tot. Ich bin daher nicht grundsätzlich gegen neue Antworten auf alte und neue Probleme. Wären die politischen Maßnahmen denn neu. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Sozialstaat überhaupt erst die Voraussetzungen geschaffen hat für die deutsche Erfolgsstory nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. Trotz gelegentlicher Streiks waren es die geringen sozialen Spannungen, die für den deutschen Erfolg ursächlich waren. An diesen Konsens legen die Neoliberalen die Lunte, was sich m. E. nicht nur wirtschaftlich sondern auch politisch verheeerend auswirkt. Interessanter Weise gibt es für diese Entwicklung eine historische Vorlage. Man lese einmal den Artikel von Prof. Christoph Butterwegge zum Niedergang der Weimarer Republik: Mit dem Sozialstaat stirbt die Demokratie (PDF). Die Ähnlichkeiten sind äußerst frappierend, z. B. was die Vorschläge und Maßnahmen angeht, mit denen Politiker und Unternehmer damals wie heute den Staat "verschlanken". Ein "schlanker Staat" ist vor allem ein armer Staat, der dann zu schwach ist seine Aufgaben zu erfüllen und mehr und mehr auf Ablehnung in der  Bevölkerung stößt. Bürokratieabbau, Erleichterung von Kündigungen, Verlängerung der Arbeitszeiten, Zusammenlegung von Sozial- und Arbeitslosenhilfe, Arbeitsverpflichtung von Arbeitslosen, Lohn- und Gehaltskürzungen, rigide Sparpolitk des Staates: alles schon mal dagewesen. Die Eingangsfrage kann also auch so gestellt werden: wie viel Sozialabbau verträgt die Republik?

M. Boettcher


----------

